# Joystick für Battlefield 3



## Pannemann (12. September 2011)

*Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Mooooin zusammen,
ich suche für Battlefield 3 einen guten Joystick. Leider habe ich keinerlei erfahrung, in diesem Themenbereich. Ich habe mal bisschen rumgeschaut und finde den Joystick Cyborg F.L.Y 5 Flight Stick ganz ansprechend. Habt ihr andere Vorschläge oder anregungen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß Panne


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Ich habe selber zwar keinen, aber ist ist auf jeden Fall o.k - Alternative wäre der hier von Logitech: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Extreme-Pro-Joystick-Packaging/dp/B002BYONB0

Haste nen Saturn oder so bei Dir, so dass Du vlt. mal "probegreifen" kannst? Denn ein hochgelobter Joystick nutzt trotzdem nix, wenn Deine Hand nicht gut zu dem passt.


----------



## mariohanaman (20. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

von den logitech joysticks (vor allem vom extreme 3d pro) kann ich persönlich nur abraten (eigene erfahrungen und erfahrungen von freunden).
nach einer gewissen zeit ist der mechanismus, welcher den joystick abtastet scheinbar so "ausgeleiert", dass er automatisch (zb. beim fliegen) nach links bzw. rechts steuert. kalibrieren unmöglich
lg


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Das kann ich auch von den meisten billigeren Joysticks bestätigen.


mfg alex


----------



## florben (20. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Find den Kontroller von der PS3 prima. Falls du schon eine hast würde sich der natürlich anbieten .


----------



## watercooled (20. September 2011)

Ich hab den Cyborg Evo. Liegt gut in der Hand, Ordentliche Verarbeitung und griffige Oberfläche. Aber wozu braucht man in BF3 einen Joystick


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*



florben schrieb:


> Find den Kontroller von der PS3 prima. Falls du schon eine hast würde sich der natürlich anbieten .


 Titel gelesen?
Startpost gelesen?



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mariohanaman (20. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*



> Aber wozu braucht man in BF3 einen Joystick


Um sich qualitativ von der mit der Tastatur fliegenden Restbelegschaft abzuheben. Stichwort Jet Fliegen


----------



## florben (21. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Titel gelesen?
> Startpost gelesen?
> 
> 
> ...



  sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ^^


----------



## onslaught (22. September 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

CH Products - Retail Gaming Joysticks

Combatstick 568,
hatte früher schon die gameport version und nun die usb version. läuft ohne treiberinstallation und ist sehr hochwertig.
kann in "windows-gamecontroller" kalibriert werden, was aber höchst selten der fall ist.  so um die 100€


----------



## glad1ator (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Mal ne alternativ idee zu Gamepad und Joystick wie wäre es denn mit dem Logitech G13. Hab zwar selbst noch keine Flugspiele am Pc gespielt, aber ich denke das könnte eventuell ja ein "gesunder" Mittelweg sein? Da ja Auto etc. dadurch auch gut abgedeckt ist.


----------



## onslaught (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Hi, ist ja nicht schlecht das Teil, als Gamingtastatur bestimmt super. Aber eben als "Tastatur!". Einen Mittelweg kann ich da nicht erkennen, weil mit dem kleinen Daumenknüppel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen einen Jet/Heli souverän zu steuern.
Dann doch eher doch n Pad wenn schon kein Joystick.
Wie erwähnt habe ich mit dem Combatstick über 10 Jahre die (für mich) besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mechwarrior-super, Hawx-Super, Comanche-super, CrimsonSkies-super eigentlich alle Fieger-exzellent. Bei Autos auch noch gut, durch die vielen Tasten gut belegbar (Nitro,Handbremse u.s.w.)

UND das Teil verliert seine Zentrierung NICHT !!
Wenn ich den alten (Gameportschnittstelle) an meinen Retro P3/1000 W98 nach Jahren anstöpsel hat er immer noch
einen perfekten Zeropoint.


----------



## mr.manic (14. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Hi,

Habe es nach langem Suchen geschafft meinen Saitek Cyborg Evo ans rennen zu kriegen, welcher zwar immer unter W7 sauber erkannt wurde, aber gerade in unseren Lieblingsspielen nicht lief. Dies trifft aber auch auf andere Modelle zu!

Problem: 
Stick wird gar nicht oder nur teilweise vom Spiel erkannt!

Lösung:
Im Gerätemanager taucht trotzeinwandfreier Installation des Herstellertreiber ein Gerät "HID-konformer Gamecontroller" auf. 
Dieses einfach mal deaktivieren und dann sollte auch der alte Joystick wieder einwandfrei vom entsprechenden Spiel erkannt werden.
In jedem Fall im Spiel immer wenn möglich die alte Joystickbelegung erst löschen!

Hintergrund: 
Wenn mehrere Controller (Tastatur, Maus, Gamepads, Joysticks, etc.) 
angeschlossen, bzw. treibertechnisch installiert sind, dann kann es zu 
diesem Problem kommen. 

Vieleicht hilfts ja dem Einen oder Anderen! Ich flieg auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Chrigi26 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Hallo Leute

Wollte mich auch mal einklinken in die Diskussion, da ich wie der TE einen Joystick für BF3 suche. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass der Saitek X52 bzw. das Nachfolgemodell X52 Pro sehr gut sein sollen, Reviews waren in punkto Zentrierung und Benutzerfreundlichkeit/Handling durchweg positiv, der Preis ist auch noch im annehmbaren Bereich (Schweiz: 129.- CHF, umgerechnet etwa 100€), da ich lieber einen etwas teureren Stick kaufe, der dafür auch lange und gut funktioniert ohne Abstriche wie eine nachlassende Zentrierung.
Was denkt ihr von diesem Stick, ist er sein Geld wert? Im Zweifelsfall würde ich übrigens eher den X52 nehmen, da mich das Design eher anspricht.

Chrigi26


----------



## Xzessiv (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Hallo, ich habe auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Joystick um BF3 Jetfliegen zu perfektionieren jetzt einige Sticks ausprobiert und wollte diese Erfahrung hier weitergeben.

Heli -> Maus ! 
Jet -> Joystick

MS Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 -> Nett, aber eher was für Flight Simulator.
Cyborg FLY 5 -> Joystick ist ok, allerdings zu unpräzise (schwergängig) bei kleinen Bewegungen. Ansonsten gut. Gute Optik.
Logitech Extreme 3D Pro -> Mein Favorit. Auch wenn die Optik so geht. Ergonomie deutlich besser als Cyborg, Sidewinder. Sehr präzise.  Grade beim Abfeuern der Kanone ist der Joystick ein Killer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Joystick für Battlefield 3*

Ich hab diesen und bin schon seit Jahren sehr zufrieden damit  Funktioniert echt gut und ist sehr präzise, wird aber glaub ich nicht mehr verkauft 

edit: Ich flieg auch Helis mit dem, mit der maus klappts nicht.


----------

